# Swollen bottom two nipples!



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

My little marley went through her first heat around 8 months old and she just turned 9 months old last week...my vet said her heat would last around two weeks and it lasted a little bit longer...but now weeks after I thought it was finished I noticed her two bottom nipples closet to her vulva have become swollen and have lumps under them...I read that this is normal after a dog has been through heat but they dont seem to be going down..she is getting fixed in february but Im wondering if I should bring her to the vet to get these nipples checked out...and there is NO way she could be pregnant because she wasnt around any dogs during her heat! Please help!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She could be experiencing a false pregnancy it's very common can be heart breaking as it's so sad is she still swollen down below? Also their nipples are prominent more so after their first heat daisy was spayed before her heat I have to search for her nipples


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

so what do you do when a dog is experiencing a false pregnancy? can the vet do anything or is it something that just takes time to go away?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would guess a false pregnancy as well. It's pretty common. My frenchie would have them and produce milk. She would drip all over, anticipating puppies who were never conceived. Then mourn for them and look for them, it was awful. Her hormones were all out of whack. I could hardly wait to get her spayed!


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

ya i booked her in to get spayed in the beginning of february i wish it could be sooner but i wasnt able to get time off to stay with her after the surgey and i certainly wouldnt leave her alone after surgery!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

my chi produces colostrum during every heat! she's been in heat 3 times now and all 3 had it! I finally convinced my b/f to get her spayed he got an ultimatum actually


----------

